# N.A.M.E.S 2012, Back To the Yack



## PTsideshow (Apr 29, 2011)

Well here it is right from the printers.
We're going BACK TO THE YACK









Nuff said for now, back to this years show!


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is the tentative layout of the arena layout as always it may be subject to changes around the edges. It is basically the same size as last years layout.




This is the schedule on seminars, There could be another addition to Sunday @ 1pm Ron Grimes redoing his Saturday one.

As with every schedule subject to health, weather and life changes may occur.

Since it just down the road from last years arena. hotel info is about the same. No new ones added so far.

The steam course has been cancelled this year!

If you are interested in taking it for next year please contact Jim Snider his contact is pjsniderat Live dot com

Also if anybody would like to help set up the show, we will be starting on April 17th at 9am. Please if you would like to help any of the the days leading to Thursday. Please email Mike Danko with the days you can work, midan543 at charter dot net Of course adjust the email addys for use.


For those that plan ahead here are the tentative show dates
2013 April 20th &21st
2014 April 26th & 27th
2015 April 19th & 20th

One final reminder There will be Limited electricity 110v 300w There are NO 220VOLT outlets AVAILABLE

If you need electricity or any other special needs please contact Mike Danko ONLY!








The general safety rules and fuel limits have not changed.


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Glen,

Thanks for the update on NAMES 2012. I'm looking forward to the show.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## moconnor (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Glen,

Thanks for the information. I just reserved my hotel room for the weekend. Really looking forward to the show. Went to N.A.M.E.S. last year for the first time and had a great time meeting so many people that I have corresponded with over the years. It was a great experience and I would highly recommend it.

Thanks again.

Kind regards,
Mike


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Apr 2, 2012)

"The steam course has been cancelled this year".

What?

Was I going to be there? Well, actually probably not.

But I am big on steam that is for sure.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 2, 2012)

The hand workbooks are about $60.00 each for printing and binding. Nobody preregistered for it matter a fact there was no interest in it for this year. That's why the notice about contacting Jim for next year.


----------



## dgjessing (Apr 2, 2012)

Lookin' forward to it! 

I went last year, told my metal fab buddy about it and we decided to make it a weekend with a visit to the Ford museum on Sunday. Told my wife about this and she said "That sounds like fun! Let's invite your brother & his wife too!" "Hey wait a minute..." thought to myself 

Waddaya gonna do... so I'm bringing four people with me  It'll be fun in spite of me!


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Apr 2, 2012)

PTsideshow  said:
			
		

> The hand workbooks are about $60.00 each for printing and binding. Nobody preregistered for it matter a fact there was no interest in it for this year. That's why the notice about contacting Jim for next year.



60 bucks each?
Yikes......


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 2, 2012)

UNIcastings  said:
			
		

> 60 bucks each?
> Yikes......



The course since it last about 4 days before the show weekend costs something under $200.00 last time since there are meals included and the tickets to the Ford. Like they say there ain't no free lunch


----------



## purpleknif (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 3, 2012)

We have rented a big van and 8 of us will be coming form the New England Model Engineering Society. We will drive all day Thursday, leaving Spencer MA about 7AM. That gives us all day Friday to setup, and grab the best bargains as the vendors unload. ;D

I will be doing my CNC seminar on Saturday afternoon. This year Im going to talk about how to use CNC to do model engine parts. It will be an abbreviated version of the day long seminar I did at Cabin fever.

How about a gathering of all the HMEM readers at some time?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 3, 2012)

RonGinger  said:
			
		

> How about a gathering of all the HMEM readers at some time?




I'm in! What are you thinking?

I'll be there some time Friday morning so anything is good for me.


----------



## panofish (Apr 3, 2012)

I plan on showing up sometime before noon.. I want to go to the sherline seminar at 1pm, then I'll shoot some video of everything and do some shopping.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 7, 2012)

Two items that may be of interest, for those that are attending the NAMES show.

First is there will be NO table or both set up this year for Consignment Sales

Due to a falling out between the guy that has done it the last few years and the group of Live steamers that he was part of! I have no other info other than he is longer part of or affiliated with that Live steam group.

There will NO SALES ALLOWED @ THE EXHIBITORS TABLES As in all past years due to the laws regarding NON profit orgs in Michigan, There can be no sales by Exhibitors, and the ratio between vendors, and exhibitors has to be maintained along with the sales tax laws etc.

I am working on something for next year. Not enough time to put it together for this one.

The second thing is for any interested people the North America Distributor of the MULTI-PLAZ combo welding/plasma unit. Is coming in from Guatemala. He is the Author of numerous articles in the Village press magazines and George can give his correct name. 

He will be demoing the unit at an outside location due to smoke etc.
See those that are coming in two weeks.


----------



## Dave G (Apr 7, 2012)

I plan to be there also. Should be there before noon on friday. 

I'm only going to bring a few engines this year and I hope I can find a spot for them when I get there. I remember the days 

when space was limited. Anyways, looking forward to visiting with everyone and soaking up the atmosphere. Dave


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 7, 2012)

Since exhibitor set up is on Friday you should not have a problem. The layout and number of exhibitors spaces are the same as at Southgate. I don't know much about stick and ball sports, but the size of all league hockey sheets are the same size. And the areas outside were the boards go is slightly larger.


----------



## Dave G (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks PT for a headsup on the amount of spaces available. After a little investigating there sounds like theres been a decline in the number of exhibitors lately at the show. I didn't attend last year for reasons beyond my control so I make this statement on others observations and they may not be correct. 

I strongly urge anyone who is on the fence about displaying their models to come and join in the fun. As far as I'm concerned there is no standard that has to be reached to be able to exhibit, only enthusiasm for the hobby is needed. I enjoy all the models displayed, yes there are some that will leave a you in awe and then there will be those that you will say "that is a good place for me to start" and a whole lot more. 

But the best is the people you meet. Behind each model is a person with the same interest as you and most generally they are eager to answer any questions you may have. For me, displaying here and elsewhere has allowed me to make many new friends and it also seems to inspire me to do more. Each one of us, from the newbie to the expert can make a positive impact on the visitors to the show. 

I have absolutely no affiliation with Names or any of the organizers, but I do appreciate the efforts these folks put into their show. Providing a venue for us to enjoy this hobby and visit with others that are like minded can't be easy. Bring your stuff 
and if you can't find any space when you get there, look me up and I'll throw some of mine back in the box so you do. Dave


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 8, 2012)

Biggest problem is some of the older people leave early on Sunday. I understand that in England if you do that you don't get back in the next year. But that has been the biggest problem since I have been volunteering. Since the last show at the Yack till now.
I understand with age comes some limitations about driving and driving at night etc. plus a lot of the wives have about had it by Sunday morning or so a couple have told me ;D! 

I understand about the problem driving as my father only will drive when conditions are right during the day and then not far. As I have been driving them most places for about 6 years. It is one of those things that will never be solved to some peoples satisfaction.

As i said they will be a little more room than last year at Southgate since the complete rink boards are to be removed or so we have been told. The ice will also be removed so the rumors I was emailed about putting people on top of the ice, is just more BS.


----------



## panofish (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a random question... 
I've shot video of the show in general without problem, but can we shoot video of the seminars?


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 9, 2012)

Since the content is owned by the presenter, copyright et all. You will have to check with the presenter. Some don't care if you do, some have other plans for their work.

Mike Remus of the model engine builder magazine has a DVD on the Sherline lathe program he did it is sold under the Sherline brand, He also has a DVD on the use of measuring tools and some of the shop tool newbies may not be familiar with. Wigglers,Edge finders,adjustable parallels etc. shop secrets vol 1. They are the same as his seminars.

It is best to check with the presenter before you start taping.

I remember a couple a number of years ago had a sign up not recording of this seminar.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is the state of Michigan construction update site and map for the area.

http://mdotnetpublic.state.mi.us/drive/
Enter Southgate to get into the general interchange area, in the location window.

The biggest area is the junction Eureka Rd both East and West bound @ Fort st North and South.
It is closed and there is a very short detour drive around thru the left turn around in each direction. 
Turn right @ Fort st.
left lane turn @ left lane turn around for North bound Fort st.
Right lane turn right @ Eureka rd.
Continue to the Yack. 

Along with assorted closures close to the I 75 [email protected] Eureka Rd.

Check the state construction web site for the latest updates.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 14, 2012)

Well the show will be going on as planned, the ice is gone and the boards are removed. Will post next years show info tomorrow.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 18, 2012)

Well we moving along at a good pace, An update for any coming across Eureka Rd. The detour is now changed to a traffic lane shift on Eureka rd one lane each direction.


----------



## Lakc (Apr 18, 2012)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> I'm in! What are you thinking?
> 
> I'll be there some time Friday morning so anything is good for me.


Drop me a line and Ill give you my cell # in case one of those spontaneous adult beverage get-togethers pan out.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 19, 2012)

Lakc  said:
			
		

> Drop me a line and Ill give you my cell # in case one of those spontaneous adult beverage get-togethers pan out.



Haven't heard anything. I will go down friday (Tomorrow) and hang out for a few hours. Will have dinner with Bob and Larry Shutt if they are up to it and then Sunday after the show I will end up at the Red Robin (Yummmmmm) with the metal club.


----------



## Lakc (Apr 19, 2012)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Haven't heard anything.


Generally you wont if its spontaneous.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 19, 2012)

Lakc  said:
			
		

> Generally you wont if its spontaneous.



musta missed that word


----------



## Lakc (Apr 19, 2012)

Have fun, will be having grandkids and step gradkids with me most of the weekend, will see you around.


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 19, 2012)

I just checked into the Red Roof. 14 hours drive from Sturbridge MA. With 5 old men needing prostate breaks every hour it took forever to make a mere 770 miles ;D

We will be at the Yack at 9AM tomorrow, ready to setup and gab.

If you want to record the CNC seminar on Saturday you are welcome, but I doubt anyone would ever want to watch it on video


----------



## dgjessing (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks to all the exhibitors! We had a great time ;D  My brother (who is a pretty good amateur photographer) took a ton of pictures - I'll try to get him to put them up somewhere for everyone to see.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 23, 2012)

dgjessing  said:
			
		

> Thanks to all the exhibitors! We had a great time ;D My brother (who is a pretty good amateur photographer) took a ton of pictures - I'll try to get him to put them up somewhere for everyone to see.




Would love to see the pix, let us know if they are posted to photobucket or something.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 23, 2012)

From all the comments and the people that showed up it was a great show a bunch of new stuff on display. Pretty good weather and the vendors seemed to be happy for the most part and so did the buying modelers.

I know @ 8:13pm last night we had the trailers loaded up, doors slammed shut and on the road home. The arena was ready for the circus to set up tomorrow.

Glad the weather wasn't getting as bad as fast as some of the weather guessers were predicting.

Hope everybody made it home safe and sound and hope to sell you there next year!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 23, 2012)

PTsideshow  said:
			
		

> From all the comments and the people that showed up it was a great show




Yeah I don't know about you but I like the Yack better than Southgate. It seemed bigger. Not sure if you just laid it out better but also it seemed warmer in the arena. I never reached for my jacket once.


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 23, 2012)

Great show, Glen! The Yack worked out very well. I appreciate all the effort you and the NAMES crew put into the show. 

Many thanks.

I'll be back in 2013.

Regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 24, 2012)

Well Steve I have to agree with you, Since they redid it, Plus putting in the new lighting. And Brad the cities arena guy wasn't afraid to turn the heat on and leave it on. Plus he was there the whole time it was open. Plus they had custodial on site for most of the show hours.

And yes there was more room due to the type/brand of bleachers, less stick out. And having all the boards removed from both sides. Plus they no longer had the bleachers on the west end like they did. And does having a fresh white coat of paint on the walls make a brightness difference. 

The lay out as to tables was pretty much the same, other than some of the larger free standing displays. But as the first time back in about 10 years. It did work out well, other than some things that are beyond control. Like the saying says stuff happens.

They do have a little more practice with hosting shows, flea markets, and a circus is in the arena right now. Plus they have there own tables, chairs and the curtains, so it isn't an after thought.

When I send my wrap up notes to the board, I will include your question about airing the the seminars, the problem with the wifi port you had. If the cart for the mobile vid is just one of those red metal two shelf Harbor Freight types let me know next year as we have two that spend the week end in the trailers, you guys can use one.


----------



## George_Race (Apr 24, 2012)

A friend of mine and I were there on Sunday morning. Found everything about the show just great! Had a great time looking at all the models. Meeting and talking with several that are regulars here on the forum was a plus as well.
I was really impressed with the Magnetic Gear Clock from the folks at Digital Machinist of Traverse City MI. Came home, downloaded their DXF files, and the build is under way.
Already have most of the many circular wheels redrawn in CamBam. Magnets are ordered and on the way as well. Really ahead of the curve, as it will not be able to be completed until the next two issues of the Magazine go to print. 
Of all the beautiful construction items at the show, this is the one that really caught my eye. Will be willing to share the CamBam and GCode files as I go along, if anyone is interested. Actually, will probably start a post just for the project and will attach the files as I finish and post pictures.
Thanks again to all those who worked so hard to bring N.A.M.E.S. to the area, was a great place to spend a Sunday morning.
George


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Apr 24, 2012)

What does it take to exhibit at the show?


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 24, 2012)

> What does it take to exhibit at the show?




You bring in something you want to exhibit, find an empty table space and put you item down. There are no requirements or restrictions. Well, I think firearms are not allowed.

I liked Yack as well. The refurb is great. It was bright enough, and even the sound system worked so you could hear the announcements. A minor screw up on the national anthem Saturday, but that was about the only problem of the whole week.

I had to pack up Sunday by noon, and we got to the east side of PA and missed all the show. From what I have read we did well to miss it.

I understand there has been discussion of making the show Friday and Saturday since so many guys leave Saturday.  I think that might work better. I feel bad for people that come Sunday, there are less than half the models left by noon on Sunday.

It was a great show, I think a tad fewer exhibitors than some years, but good.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 24, 2012)

The Problem with Friday/Saturday is that too many show up to grab and there were people turned away from set up on Thursday. I think that there will all ways be the Sunday afternoon problem, no matter which two days it is!
All through even with the weather there was still a lot of people sticking around this year. NAMES did cut the admin price in half. And after about 3pm it did lighten up body wise fast.

The only real restrictions on displaying is it can't be a full sized working gun, the mortars, and machine guns are scale. And it has to be an item that has considerable hand work in it. Material doesn't matter. Other than no standard plastic type kits.
There is no charge, to exhibit one spot or a number of them with in reason. Other than the modeling groups like Ron's and the others that come from some distances. It is first come first pick a spot.



> I was really impressed with the Magnetic Gear Clock


 Wes is great and he will answer any questions on his clock build you have.

Glad you guys made it back with out a lot of shoveling all the way home. :big:


----------



## A1MACH (Apr 24, 2012)

What happened with the Model Engine Builder Magazine ? Noticed they were not at the show this year along with alot of other venders. I dont think a Friday and saturday show will help, to start with I'm not missing 2 days of work to do that and I,m sure their are others in the same boat.


----------



## Lakc (Apr 24, 2012)

It was good to be back in the Yak arena, really enjoyed the show both days. I took a few pics that were of interest to me, and I will have them on Photobucket within an hour or so.


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 24, 2012)

> What happened with the Model Engine Builder Magazine ? Noticed they were not at the show this year along with alot of other venders.



I had an email from Mike Remus just before the show. He had some medical problems back when registration for vendors was open so he diidnt reserve a table. He was well enough to attend but couldnt get a table at the last minute. He also noted he really needed to stay home and get the latest magazine out.

So, Mike is OK and the next magazine should be out soon.


----------



## Lakc (Apr 24, 2012)

RonGinger  said:
			
		

> I had an email from Mike Remus just before the show. He had some medical problems back when registration for vendors was open so he diidnt reserve a table. He was well enough to attend but couldnt get a table at the last minute. He also noted he really needed to stay home and get the latest magazine out.
> 
> So, Mike is OK and the next magazine should be out soon.



Glad to hear he is doing better now.

These pics were not really taken for public consumption, but somebody might find them interesting, all full size.
http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb479/lakethstadt/Names%20show/?start=all


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 25, 2012)

Best part of the day!

I passed out fliers at the Autorama (Huge hotrod show) downtown at Cobo hall. A half dozen guys came over to my table and said "remember us from cobo!". I did and they said they had just come in and had no idea what to expect. I suggested a route and immediately to my left sat Ron Colonna. I leaned over and told him about the first timers. Being the kind of guy he is he first started the V8. Everybody in the group were wide eyed and elbowing each other. Next was the Harley with about the same reaction. All commenting on how real it sounded of course. Then he started the Offy! When that motor hit 10,000 RPM I looked over at the group and every one of them had to scrape there jaws off the floor. 

I turned to my wife an said "You think they will be back next year?" Hahahaha!!

Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## RonC9876 (Apr 26, 2012)

Steve: No need to thank me. That is the reason we go to the shows. Sorry I couldn't run the Novi for them. Don't know if that engine will ever be more than a paperweight. I enjoyed myself more than usual since I made it home without anything that needed to be repaired. It was a great show. Always nice to talk to you and your wife. Peg keeps my wife from being bored. Thanks for that. You really put some miles on your models. Don't think they had a chance to cool down all weekend. See you guys at Zanesville I hope. Ron Colonna


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 26, 2012)

As usual the NEMES club web guy, Errol Groff, has posted a huge collection of NAMES show photos on our club site. http://neme-s.org/NAMES_2012/north_american_model_engineering.htm

He even got a couple of my crazy birthday surprise. I always figured NAMES ran the show for my birthday, since it has fallen on a show date darn near every year. Makes a great excuse for buying those casting kits I really need ;D


----------



## RonC9876 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ron: And here I always thought that the NAMES show was a celebration of my birthday. Since you have had a couple more of them than me, I will allow you to take the credit. Great photos your buddy took of the show. I for one really appreciate them. I seem to miss so much of what is right in front of my face. I see things in the photos that I'm sure were not at the show. The weekend sure went by fast. Always good to see old friends. (And I mean old!) :big:


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Ron for posting the link and thanks Errol for all the pictures. I like Ron C. get so tied up showing people our engines it's really hard to get around and talk with everyone. 
gbritnell


----------



## dgjessing (Apr 27, 2012)

dgjessing  said:
			
		

> Thanks to all the exhibitors! We had a great time ;D My brother (who is a pretty good amateur photographer) took a ton of pictures - I'll try to get him to put them up somewhere for everyone to see.



Here's what he says: 

"I've started to put some up - I shot in RAW so I have to edit each pic and my 12 year old computer is slow handling these big files

I've started to put some up at"

http://cgj.smugmug.com/Events/Model-Engineering-Show-Detroit




(There are 46 now - I expect the number to grow...)


----------



## mklotz (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, Dave, he's an artist with that camera. Be sure to tell him how much we appreciate him sharing his photos.  And thanks to you for pointing us to them.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 27, 2012)

Really nice camera work.

I had a really good display spot, right between Steve Huck and Ron Colonna. Who could ask for more, V8's on the right and Harley's on the left. Saturday was like being in heaven all day.


----------



## gbritnell (May 1, 2012)

For those who haven't visited this thread in a few days there are more pictures posted from the show. Just click on the smugmug link.
gbritnell


----------



## gbritnell (May 4, 2012)

Hi Dave,
Do you know if your brother is going to be posting any more pictures from the show? I saw a couple of my Holt and they look great. I would like to know if he took any of my 302 or V-twin.
Thanks,
gbritnell


----------



## Mosey (May 4, 2012)

jpeter  said:
			
		

> Really nice camera work.
> 
> I had a really good display spot, right between Steve Huck and Ron Colonna. Who could ask for more, V8's on the right and Harley's on the left. Saturday was like being in heaven all day.


Like sitting in the middle at the Last Supper!


----------



## jpeter (May 4, 2012)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> Like sitting in the middle at the Last Supper!



Yeah, that's it.


----------

